# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Very Disturbing/Depressing Nightmare about Rape

## WolfeDreamer531

I recently started college this Monday so my sleep schedule has been a little tampered with the last few days. Yesterday/this morning, I had a vivid nightmare so disturbing that I felt depressed about it for the majority of the day; I've decided not to even write about in my DJ, in the fears that if someone where to read, they would think I'm some kind of sick psychopath (not that I did anything wrong in it). Let me go ahead and get you up to speed on some things that I felt were relevant to the dream. I did ingest 5-HTP which is a known precursor to Melatonin and Serotonin; this may have attributed to the nightmare. My dad and I also had a conversation about a movie he saw about the Transatlantic Slave trades (seems irrelevant but it will come into play later on). He was telling me about the horrible things that they did to some of the slaves in the trip across the Atlantic and how he can't see how humans could (can) do such things to other humans.

The dreamed started off in my living room where I was watching a movie with my dad. In the particular scene, there was a little girl (about 12) who was being kept as a sex slave along with her sister (who was about 17). *Note: I am just explaining the details of my dream so that you can better imagine what I saw. The little girl was very gorgeous and her body was very mature (I really don't feel comfortable saying it exactly but she had developed breasts). The little girl was laying inside a dirty cell, completely nude, with her older sister who was partially dressed. They both looked like they had undergone abuse (physical and sexual) and overall looked worn out. As my dad and I watched the scene, a rather obese, dirty man walked in the cell towards the little girl. My dad was explaining to me what was going on in the scene; I was waiting for him to finish so that I could tell him that I couldn't stomach what was about to happen to the little girl. But I never got a chance. 

*This next part may seem confusing but in a lot of my dreams, when I'm watching TV or someone is telling me a story, I actually  "go into" the story/movie sometimes. And when this happens, its like I'm watching a real life movie take place before my eyes. It's like I'm there, but I'm not there at the same time, I don't know if that makes sense, but it happens and that's just how it is. 

I entered the scene and found myself watching something I hope to never witness again. The grotesque man went on to brutally rape the young girl right in front of her older sister who did nothing but what she could do: sit there and weep. The girl who was being raped took it as if she was used to it; like she no longer cried b/c she was emotionally drained from having it happened to her so many times. She had a stone-expression on her face; it was like she was dead inside. I felt so incredibly sad and depressed for the little girl and her sister. As the dream faded out and I began to wake up and come to, it made me think a lot about what goes on in this world. It made me think about all the rape victims (past, present and future victims) and all the sex-slaves (again past, present and future slaves) in the world (esp. the children). I really wish I became lucid so that I could have avenged the little girl by unleashing doomsday onto that man. I've never killed someone in any of my dreams but that would have surely been the first. I feel like a part of my pride was raped along with her. I also feel like I let the little girl down by not being able to come to her rescue; I failed her.

Needless to say, I've been really bummed out today over the fact that even though it was just a dream, it gave me a sample of the reality of what actually goes on in this world. The dream seemed like a symbol of every sexually abused/rape victim in the world. I can't just shake it off and act like it never happened b/c the reality is, it did happen. It does happen. It happened throughout human history, it happens everyday, and it will continue to happen all over the world until God knows when. I've tried my best to forget about it but I simply can't. I don't know why I'm even writing this here but I simply cant get it off my mind. I guess I just feel obligated to tell about. Some feedback would be much appreciated.

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

You did not fail that little girl since it is just a dream. But then again, it does happen in the world. All you have the power of doing to stop rape is to just not do it which I know you don't. But I mean, we can't do anything against it except telling to an adult or someone that knows what to do about somebody we know getting rapes... There will always be bad people and there will always be victims. I hope I'm wrong... I visualised your dream as I read it and I know it wasn't the same thing but I feel bad about you having to see this... I just wish we could do something against this but we can't. Killing that man wouldn't have changed anything but if I had been in your situation and lucid, I would have killed him too.  But still, it would have never killed the memories that these two girls had...  :Sad:

----------


## WolfeDreamer531

> There will always be bad people and there will always be victims.



Thanks Sleepy. But that's just it, there will always be victims. That's what I was most upset about. Like even today, I cant imagine how many people were raped in the world. When I woke up, I was just trying to get the images out of my head but I couldn't help but think about rape victims IRL. I felt like I witnessed a rape and did absolutely nothing. You're right. In a sense, becoming lucid and killing that man wouldn't have accomplished too much, but it damn sure would've made me feel better.

----------


## Rainman

Experiences like this can be looked at as a terrible or a beautiful thing. You can choose to see it as a haunting experience that you never want to witness again (which obviously is likely the case anyway) but with no positive result, or you can use this as a lesson and an opportunity.

The human mind is brilliant in its ability to show us things we've never imagined seeing. Although it was a dream, you witnessed a real rape. It was real to you. It can be a traumatizing experience, but perhaps that's what you needed to do something about it. Speak out against it, etc. Idunno, just my thoughts. To have experienced such a terrible sight has made you more aware to the fact that it happens all the time, and gave you the ability to relate to the horror some women have had to go through by actually experiencing that. And perhaps that will help you later in life to help others. Again, just my rambling thoughts.

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

> Experiences like this can be looked at as a terrible or a beautiful thing. You can choose to see it as a haunting experience that you never want to witness again (which obviously is likely the case anyway) but with no positive result, or you can use this as a lesson and an opportunity.
> 
> The human mind is brilliant in its ability to show us things we've never imagined seeing. Although it was a dream, you witnessed a real rape. It was real to you. It can be a traumatizing experience, but perhaps that's what you needed to do something about it. Speak out against it, etc. Idunno, just my thoughts. To have experienced such a terrible sight has made you more aware to the fact that it happens all the time, and gave you the ability to relate to the horror some women have had to go through by actually experiencing that. And perhaps that will help you later in life to help others. Again, just my rambling thoughts.




I guess this is better than I said....  :smiley:

----------


## WolfeDreamer531

> Experiences like this can be looked at as a terrible or a beautiful thing. You can choose to see it as a haunting experience that you never want to witness again (which obviously is likely the case anyway) but with no positive result, or you can use this as a lesson and an opportunity.
> 
> The human mind is brilliant in its ability to show us things we've never imagined seeing. Although it was a dream, you witnessed a real rape. It was real to you. It can be a traumatizing experience, but perhaps that's what you needed to do something about it. Speak out against it, etc. Idunno, just my thoughts. To have experienced such a terrible sight has made you more aware to the fact that it happens all the time, and gave you the ability to relate to the horror some women have had to go through by actually experiencing that. And perhaps that will help you later in life to help others. Again, just my rambling thoughts.



No, you're right. I do look at rape completely differently now. I always thought that I knew what rape victims went through, but I had no idea. Actually watching it happen right in front of you and being completely powerless to stop it, really brings the trauma close to heart. Whenever I read about rape, see it on TV (like I did today on Law & Order: SVU), or hear it mentioned anywhere else, I will always remember that dream. 
The dream was positive in a way that I will be %100 more sympathetic towards rape victims, not that I already wasn't.

----------


## thedreamingwolfess

The world is a sick place; 1 in every 6 women will be sexually assaulted, 1 in every 44 men, many of them more than once. Furthermore, only about 6 percent of their assailents will ever spend even a day in jail. It's something that leaves those of us who think about this scarred, though of course not as much as the people who have to actually go through it. It's a sad thought to think that we can't do anything to stop it, can't help all of the countless billions who have to go through it, and can't even inprison those who committed the crime. The best we can do is make a sex offenders list and keep our eyes open - which, in no way, makes me feel very helpful. Thanks for sharing your dream. I'll remember this, like you said you would. I could see it vividly in my mind, and I can only hope that none of us will have to ever experience nor witness this.

----------


## HazelEyedAthena

I just happened to be scanning this froum when I found this.  I'm new here and this being the internet, me being anonymous, I feel somewhat more comfortable saying that I am a rape and physical abuse victim.  My situation was no worse than your dream but I wouldn't say it was better but I'm glad to see so many people who are sensitive to this matter.  

I 'm a senior in high school, and frequently guys and girls both find it funny to jokingly scream "rape".  Our world is becoming desensitized to all these horrible things like murder and abuse, physical and sexual.  It's given a glamorous Holywood spin... like anything like that could be glamorous.  I am really glad to see that there really are people who are still shocked and enraged about these things.  Most of my friends didn't find out till my junior year. My own mother doesn't even know; there is certainly a large amount of shame in it even though it isn't ever the victim's fault.  But there is hope, my life is much more full and normal than I ever expected it to be.  Even though I still am plagued by nightmares, supposedly as a result of PTSD, ever since I joined this forum I have had 2 LD's and my nightmares are lessening somewhat.  Even my sleepwalking is starting to go away, but I've been sleepwalking way before I became a victim.  There are definately people in here who have really helped me take strides towards progress and I want to say thank you for all the help and to say thank you for not being numb to these horrifying things happening to men and women all over world.  It's the people like you Wolfe who can really make a difference!

 :smiley:  ::content::

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

That is really sad. I feel lots of compassion towards you. I'm happy everything's going back to normal. I hate it too when people laugh at these things but what can I say...?  ::roll::

----------


## WolfeDreamer531

> I just happened to be scanning this froum when I found this.  I'm new here and this being the internet, me being anonymous, I feel somewhat more comfortable saying that I am a rape and physical abuse victim.  My situation was no worse than your dream but I wouldn't say it was better but I'm glad to see so many people who are sensitive to this matter.  
> 
> I 'm a senior in high school, and frequently guys and girls both find it funny to jokingly scream "rape".  Our world is becoming desensitized to all these horrible things like murder and abuse, physical and sexual.  It's given a glamorous Holywood spin... like anything like that could be glamorous.  I am really glad to see that there really are people who are still shocked and enraged about these things.  Most of my friends didn't find out till my junior year. My own mother doesn't even know; there is certainly a large amount of shame in it even though it isn't ever the victim's fault.  But there is hope, my life is much more full and normal than I ever expected it to be.  Even though I still am plagued by nightmares, supposedly as a result of PTSD, ever since I joined this forum I have had 2 LD's and my nightmares are lessening somewhat.  Even my sleepwalking is starting to go away, but I've been sleepwalking way before I became a victim.  There are definately people in here who have really helped me take strides towards progress and I want to say thank you for all the help and to say thank you for not being numb to these horrifying things happening to men and women all over world.  It's the people like you Wolfe who can really make a difference!



HazelEyedAthena, I'm so, incredibly sorry to hear that. ::cry::  And you're only a senior in high school? That's just not fair. Bad things happen to good people. A lot of rape victims feel responsible for what happened to them but you should know that you had no control over what happened and that you did nothing to deserve that. I can relate to you in the physical abuse matter, but in the case of being raped, I have only that dream for an idea of what you actually went through. I don't think I had that dream by coincidence, I think I had it for a reason, so I want you to know that if you ever feel depressed about anything, have flashbacks or just feel like there's something you haven't told anybody that you simply need to get off your chest, then you can PM me anytime. You'll find that I'm a very good listener. :wink2:

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

And plus, you don't have to be shy because you're talking via internet and she cannot know who you really are. If someone can help you feel better it's probably WoldDreamer531! I can still not figure out how people can commit such a horrible act....  :Sad:

----------


## HazelEyedAthena

Thank you guys! You really are great for my self esteem! ::lol::   I apprieciate it very much. :smiley:

----------


## thedreamingwolfess

._. After that, I feel like I gotta admit that I was a sexual abuse child at the age of around 3 or 4. By the babysitter next door. My mom nearly killed herself and the kid (saved herself by dialing the pastor's number, who happened to live in the neighborhood, before she reached the home where she was going to drop me off, and she didn't even know the number... a miracle that I'm happy for today.)

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

> ._. After that, I feel like I gotta admit that I was a sexual abuse child at the age of around 3 or 4. By the babysitter next door. My mom nearly killed herself and the kid (saved herself by dialing the pastor's number, who happened to live in the neighborhood, before she reached the home where she was going to drop me off, and she didn't even know the number... a miracle that I'm happy for today.)



 ::shock::  It feels weird how somebody you have talked to for a while and thought was a certain way can just shock you with such a secret...  ::shock:: 

I'm really sorry for you (and every rape victim) I hope everything is better.

[EDIT] Sorry if my posts on this thread are so short, I'm just so wordless about these kind of things... I don't even understand how people can even do this...

----------


## WolfeDreamer531

> ._. After that, I feel like I gotta admit that I was a sexual abuse child at the age of around 3 or 4. By the babysitter next door. My mom nearly killed herself and the kid (saved herself by dialing the pastor's number, who happened to live in the neighborhood, before she reached the home where she was going to drop me off, and she didn't even know the number... a miracle that I'm happy for today.)



I'm also very sorry to hear that Wolfess. :Sad:  That's such a young age to have it happen at too. I hope that you don't remember too much of the incident(s). But if you do, I hope you can get over it.
Just like with Athena, you can pm me anytime if you want to talk about it, anything else that might have happened to you or just anything you want to get off your chest in general. :smiley:

----------


## thedreamingwolfess

> I'm also very sorry to hear that Wolfess. That's such a young age to have it happen at too. I hope that you don't remember too much of the incident(s). But if you do, I hope you can get over it.
> Just like with Athena, you can pm me anytime if you want to talk about it, anything else that might have happened to you or just anything you want to get off your chest in general.



It may suck, but you get taught to get on with life - it's a lesson you can get out with and learn from. I've personally taken that experience and made it so that I work harder to stop it from happening to others (part of that is stopping the sex trade... some girls are sold for just $3. :/ ) and I know that you just have to keep on going with life if you want to get through things. No matter what, it'll get better eventually. Life has its ups and downs, like a roller coaster - it would be boring if nothing happened to make it better or worse.

----------


## nzguy

First of all, I'm so, so sorry to hear about your experiences, Athena and Wolfess. I hope you can find a way to move beyond these horrible things in your past. Like everyone else on this thread, I cannot even begin to comprehend what drives someone to do something that terrible to another human being.

I'm one of those people who believes dreams aren't just random things our brains conjure up to keep us entertained while we rest. In my opinion, we dream things for a reason. Wolfe, that must have been a really traumatic thing to have witnessed. On the positive, it seems to have helped a lot of people on this forum. Maybe the reason you had that dream was so that you could help other people who have been victims.

----------


## ShamanicMystic

i'm thinking along different lines ie the girls being raped by piggish brute.. i think the young women represent your softer intuitive side being raped by a piggish brute part of your personality or by an external person who has these qualities. could be alot of things more info would be helpful... the reason i think this way is 1) i've studied my dreams for many years 2) read and studied volumes of info and 3) being a male i fully comprehend that males are taught by society never cry.. i played football etc.. military and what not.. i know what things our society expects.. "suck up that pain.. don't u wanna be a man" BS.. i think maybe someone may be inculturating you in this manner or society at large or close male figure or possibly you've already accepted this fictious role of the male gender. men do cry. i'm 43 married many years with a 21 year old son and if time is right i'll cry. not ashamed. with my family and friends i show my softer gentler side ie feminine. TAO watercourse way= little fem in all Masculine and vice versa. 
Also there's many ways to be raped - physically, emotionally, intellectually, spiritually, financially.. etc don't get stuck on literal ideas think in symbols and metaphor when approaching dreams/visions.  
Another thing i noticed iis that u stood by and watched ie didn't act to stop it..ie u probably are a passive person when it comes to challeging big grotesque brutes whether their people, institutions, or governments.. the apathy that kills us all.. 
i bet you watch in waking life (as young mother earth is violently raped, etc) never acting to stop injustice when it's in your face..etc learn from the dream. ... took me all of 20 seconds to get all those intuitive flashes...took 2 thousand x that long to type.... lol

By the way dreams generally have multiple meanings ie layered knowledge. If u want to communicate stuff symbols beat spoken words ever time. Dreams can communicate meaning 10 ways to sundown and at least & on that many levels... personally internal -physically, emotionally,intellectually,spiritually then external those same ways personally externally. Now they can also give u nonpersonal info as well on all those same levels ie cosmic stuff related to things that effect us all ie all of humanity the world etc. ie transpersonal meanings http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transpersonal Try to understand dreams fro m monomyth idea of mythology http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monomyth ie u as hero descend into depths dream world there confront things then return see link for more info. if you read dreams figuratively rather than literally alot of info jumps out for you....

----------

